# Now Available: Caspar Olevianus, An Exposition of the Apostles' Creed



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 27, 2010)

Just in to the Bookstore at WSC: Caspar Olevianus, _An Exposition of the Apostles' Creed_.

Olevianus' and the Classic Reformed Theology series is also the topic of this week's episode of _Office Hours._ Katie Wagenmaker fills in as host of _Office Hours_ this week and she interviews yours truly about the series series. 

Listen Now: http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/01.26.10ClarkCRT.mp3


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait to listen to it. Woo Hoo it is a hardback also!

I just ordered the book. I have been accused of not being ecumenical enough. This might help.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 27, 2010)

Readers should know that even though I've promoted this series shamelessly I'm not getting paid for editing the series or for contributing the introduction to this volume. It really is a labor of love. I hope people will support it. We approached several publishers with this series (a couple of them asked for thousands of dollars from the editorial committee to do it!) and RHB went out on a limb to publish the series, so they need people to support the series to keep it going. 

So, thanks Randy!


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 27, 2010)

How exciting! I can't wait till I get mine!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2010)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Readers should know that even though I've promoting this shamelessly I'm not getting paid for editing the series or for contributing the introduction to this volume. It really is a labor of love. I hope people will support it. We approached several publishers with this series (a couple of them asked for thousands of dollars from the editorial committee to do it!) and RHB went out on a limb to publish the series, so they need people to support the series to keep it going.
> 
> So, thanks Randy!



Your welcome Dr. C.

I downloaded the Office Hours last night and will listen to it this weekend as I travel to the next race I go to. O. H. is great drive time.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Patricia and Randy!


----------

